# Ambiverts



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been wondering how an ambivert fits into the myers-briggs lettering system. Surely there is not an "A" for ASTJ, as there is E/I for STJ, so I'm trying to draw parallels in how one would categorize an ambivert into this system. One side of me thinks an "A" should be implemented, but then that would make lettering redundant and long-winded if you met a person who is half in half in everything. They do exist. So where do we draw the line? Would an ambivert, in the case of my example, simply be listed as an XSTJ or by some other means?

Thanks.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I am around 50 on P/J so I just tend to say I am a borderline P or ESTP/J. I heard someone mention once that people around 50% had immature personalities. I find this reason bull and I actually am very happy being in the middle. I feel I can interact well with both strong P and Strong J people. I don't tend to get too angry with either of them. 

I think I just got off track


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

TreeBob said:


> I am around 50 on P/J so I just tend to say I am a borderline P or ESTP/J. I heard someone mention once that people around 50% had immature personalities. I find this reason bull and I actually am very happy being in the middle. I feel I can interact well with both strong P and Strong J people. I don't tend to get too angry with either of them.
> 
> I think I just got off track


Ah I see. I've definitely heard the term "borderline" used to describe a myers-briggs letter but it just seems to me that the term Ambivert has served as such a concrete example of someone on both the introverted and extrovert receiving ends. It seems that way with the word Agnostic when describing a religious belief. We don't just say someone is "without-knowledge" (of the existence of a god) of a God). We call them an Agnostic. Whereas with Ambiverts, it seems silly to coin someone borderline and not play by its proper name, ambivert, into the mix. Then again, that's just me fighting the system. I wish it designed was better in that regard, so they don't have to put a silly "borderline" label next to a letter to describe how loose it is. Seems flawed in some way.

Similarly, and probably novice of me for asking, but what would the X in XSTJ mean? They're unknown, ok, I got that, but what does that imply? I just jumped to the conclusion that an X meant some kind of joint-effort among two letters or an ambivert. Eek.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

well I suppose people could use x in different ways but usually I think it implies the unknown letter. I don't disagree with using the word ambivert, unfortunately it is the only letter combination that has a name for the 50% people. I am shit out of luck and will always be a borderline P.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

TreeBob said:


> well I suppose people could use x in different ways but usually I think it implies the unknown letter. I don't disagree with using the word ambivert, unfortunately it is the only letter combination that has a name for the 50% people. I am shit out of luck and will always be a borderline P.


So becoming an INFJ is out of the question? :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I think INFJ personalities are very attractive in women, but I wouldn't want to be one no. You guys are very interesting to talk to. Always very great stories about your pasts.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

TreeBob said:


> I think INFJ personalities are very attractive in women, but I wouldn't want to be one no. You guys are very interesting to talk to. Always very great stories about your pasts.


I'd say the same about your personality type, but frankly I haven't had much experience. I did exchange pen pal messages with an ESTP woman once but nothing more. It'd be interesting to meet an ESTP in person, knowing their type, and see how our types interact. Most of my friends are introverts, so I'm never around the dance floor surrounded by a bunch of people where an ESTP is most-likely to lurk. It would be an interesting endeavor nonetheless. I think I'm liking your type already.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Well there is a reason we like each other. I am the complete opposite you in all ways. We both make up for what the other lacks. It is the reason why I am attracted to ISTJ women and they are attracted to me. Due to the fact I am so low of a P I also get on very well with INFPs. In fact I meant to write a post on it in my section. The problem with writing a post in the ESTP section is well frankly there aren't many active ESTP/J here!


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Ambiverts are not and should not be in the MBTI system simply because it does not follow the thoery that everyone has a tendency between the letters.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

The J and P indicate the dominance of the N/S (Perceptive) or T/F (Judging) functions.. So in relation to this, we can assess the direct dominance of introversion over extroversion by way of the differences in distribution.. I do agree however that ambiverts exist.. Yet the ambiverts of which I speak are those who have similar cognitive process results (a balance) in their Perceiving and Judging functions.. e.g. equivalent Te & Ni scores.. 

As for Introversion Extroversion, neither are dominant. Similarly, an INTJ with balanced Ne and Ni (like myself) could be considered ambiguous rather than ambivertive.. Considering this assumption crosses types.. What is then taken into consideration is whether the F scores are greater than the T scores (or vice versa) and thus deduces the most probable MBTI typology.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

*Personally, I don't believe in the ambiverts concept, as defined. * As far as I know, I've never met a true ambivert myself. I think the term "ambiverts" is actually describing Introverts with a strong Extroverted side, and Extroverts with a strong Introverted side.

*Many introverts have a strong E auxiliary process.* It is encouraged through all interaction with the world AND needed to interact with it. When you see an I with non-existent auxuliary E you WILL TELL immediately. They make most interactions look awkward, and it is awkward, for them. It's like they can't bridge whats inside to the external.

I've found that not so many E's have a developed I process. You can easily take a path in life that doesn't REQUIRE you to tune into your Introverted side, and develop it. It is hard to do the opposite.

*Reading the desciptions, I myself would qualify pretty good as an ambivert.* I'm an INFP 4w5, a VERY introverted type. Yet I am usually the life of the party, speaking to everyone being totally out there, meeting more new people than anyone else in the place. Be it club, home party or whatever. If I'm in that mood and I decide to do it. I'm also happy sitting down with ONE interesting person talking for hours.

*I guess I'm saying I have competence when *interacting with humans in a high-energy environment - very appealing to fours. Who tend to have a "speed" quality in their thoughts and physical motions. BUT in a low energy, causal environment I get self-conscious, start hearing voices, my mind telling me wierd shit I have to zone out shit like that. And it drains the life out of me... these causal interactions so to speak. I get home and I'm stoned, like a zombie.... =)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I would be a good ambivert, too. I really enjoy being with others and meeting new people and sharing stories, etc. But I value my alone time, taking walks, and experiencing the world on my own. It is all good, unless I spend too much time alone. Then I feel bored and restless...


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

NephilimAzrael said:


> As for Introversion Extroversion, neither are dominant. Similarly, an INTJ with balanced Ne and Ni (like myself) could be considered ambiguous rather than ambivertive.. Considering this assumption crosses types.. What is then taken into consideration is whether the F scores are greater than the T scores (or vice versa) and thus deduces the most probable MBTI typology.


Can we have balanced Ne/Ni according to the system, though?

I kind of agree that being an ambivert mostly comes from a great use of both our dominant and auxiliary functions. It may also be influenced by our background, culture and education or the events we've gone through in life when defined as the usual "introvert" and "extrovert" characteristics which are mostly apparent personality characteristics than anything showing clearly our use of cognitive functions or real preferences. 
I'm thinking about this article about introverts turning extravert when they are among people they understand and like when I'm saying that, though.

I am sure it is possible that some introverts display more introverted characteristics than others depending on their energy level and adaptation.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I qualify the use of the term "ambivert" not as something to be fully integrated into the Myers-Briggs types, but as an adjective to be used in addition to be used in addition to your full four-letter type that is the best fit by the roles of your functions. Like, I call myself an "ambiverted ENTP," but what I basically mean by this is that I do have a slightly more NeTi flavor to me than TiNe, but that I also have a lot of classically introverted traits that are unusual in degree even when compared to others of my type near the I/E border. 

I've "decided" after a long time that I'm not just some weird flavor of INTP because my slightly higher tendencies towards excitement and craving external feedback seem to legitimately point to E>I. But when I look around it is like I am the quietest, most undersocial E ever. Virtually all the time I am neither loudly entertaining nor attention-grabbingly charismatic. I have no social life outside the Internet and school. I even have trouble forming things into words and have stuck to the same core interest of personality typing for 4 years :tongue:

The lists go on.... pretty much I sometimes find it important to add the tag of "ambiverted" not to mess with I/E as defined by the orientation of the primary function but to designate someone who is very unusual for their type due to some weird tendencies that look like the opposite orientation, and so almost look like they form another type altogether.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Your dominant and secondary functions are the same, the E vs I in MBTI determines their order (which one is dom and which one second). Knowing this, you should be able to determine if you're MBTI introvert or extrovert. I appear pretty ambiverted to the outside world, but my Ni is much more dominant than my Te, hence INTJ.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That is a good point. My Se is very visible to the world and very much dominant, hence esfp, although in many ways, I seem like a typical isfp.




Spades said:


> Your dominant and secondary functions are the same, the E vs I in MBTI determines their order (which one is dom and which one second). Knowing this, you should be able to determine if you're MBTI introvert or extrovert. I appear pretty ambiverted to the outside world, but my Ni is much more dominant than my Te, hence INTJ.


----------



## Chef_Sean (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been tested 51/49 Int/Ext and 52/48 P/J. Int/Sensing is 65/35. Only real dominant function is Feeling over thinking, which is 92/8, lol. Of-course as most know having your feeling function be so high can lead the rest of your preferences going through hoola hoops in constant motion. I find that my J and P being so close leads me to being misunderstood a lot with friends and family. If I'm feeling GREAT, I'm super extroverted and vice versa. The Ambiverts don't have an easy time in my opinion. Based on the changes from extrovert and introvert on a daily basis you could find yourself suitable for a different type of job and atmosphere on any day. One day you want to be a newspaper reporter talking to people, the next a graphic designer in his little cubby wishing everyone would leave ya the fudge alone, lol. Interesting thread topic because I've been thinking about how out of place I feed being categorized. I know it's not meant for that, but everyone wants to 'belong' somewherez. I only have half my personality that switches on a dime, but I wonder how harsh it is for those who can stray back and forth with all preferences. Being able to get along well and relate to all other types is great, BUT it can also leave you feeling misplaced. You understand and can relate a bit to everyone, but you never get the feeling of CLICKING completely with certain types. You can't pick your friends and your workplace based on 'how' you're feeling that day/week/month. I understand this because the bond between two people who have feeling preferences off the charts is amazing.

Or maybe as anouther poster said, the underdeveloped person will find him/herself closer to being Amby. I know that I'm an I today, but when I'm happy I very rapidly turn into an E. My feeling dom really messes with my stability with type, lol.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I enjoy an inordinate amount of alone time, but I can't be alone for_ too_ long or else I start to lose my mind. I need people. I am very slow to warm up to new situations but when I'm around people I'm comfortable with I can be very loud. I'm both shy and introverted but have a lot of extrovert tendencies. I think. Does that constitute ambiversion in a sense?

Also, I'm still pretty new to cognitive functions. Not sure if Ne or Fi is stronger, but I'm currently going Fi, so I believe I'm slightly introverted.


----------

